# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کدوم دانشگاه میتونم کامپیوتر قبول بشم؟

## ُSaraSw

سلام ببخشید با رتبه 4500 منطقه 2 ریاضی کامپیوتر کجا میتونم قبول بشم؟
میشه کمک کند

----------


## haniyeh_a98

فک کنم دانشگاه بین المللی قزوین قبولی 
میتونی بری تو گزینه۲ یا قلم چی ببینی
البته رتبه زیرگروه۱ اهمیت داره.نه رتبه منطقه

----------


## ُSaraSw

> فک کنم دانشگاه بین المللی قزوین قبولی 
> میتونی بری تو گزینه۲ یا قلم چی ببینی
> البته رتبه زیرگروه۱ اهمیت داره.نه رتبه منطقه


رتبه ام تو زیر گروه یک تقریبا همنا با 100 تا اختلاف
اگه قزوین قبول بشم که خیلی خوبه :Yahoo (65):

----------

